# Mazpahs Mischief maker



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

At 21 weeks old


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody hell May-she's grown some and still as gorgeous as ever


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Bloody hell May-she's grown some and still as gorgeous as ever


Thank you Kelly glad you still like her 
When are we going to see Pictures of the famous MAX N PADDY


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shes a lovely girl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what a lovely cat


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi May,
What a beautiful girl, you must be very proud.
Regards Amanda.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Amanda.
How are your kittens doing


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi May,
My kittens are doing fine, growing strong and healthy, thanks.
Regards Amanda.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

stunning eyes!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Angelicats said:


> Hi May,
> My kittens are doing fine, growing strong and healthy, thanks.
> Regards Amanda.


I have had so many people asking for kittens 
Have yours found homes? or do you have any for sale?


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi May,
I have not offered them for sale yet, waiting to see what colours they are.
But both little boys are for sale to the right loving slaves.
Regards Amanda.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Angelicats said:


> Hi May,
> I have not offered them for sale yet, waiting to see what colours they are.
> But both little boys are for sale to the right loving slaves.
> Regards Amanda.


When you know what colours they are let me know Amanda


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi May,
I would say at the moment either seal or blue point.


----------

